# first island tog friday morning



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

hit up first island for tog i didnt catch a thing i was using clam blue crab and fiddlers. yet a boat maybe 20 feet from was slamming them in one right after the other!! mad me crazy!! they were using bluie crab most of there fish looked to be from 4-8lbs easy. saw some birds working in towards chix but i didnt go after them had some prior plans. 
just thought i would send a quik report 

buzz


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Tog fishing is crazy isn't it. This time of year the tog are very lethargic. It don't take but a few feet to put you on the fish. Boat positioning is very important. The last few times I went toggin' the guy next to me was doing well while I was getting nothing and vice versa. You have to try and find those little holes that the tog are staying in. Of course in a few weeks when the water warms up and the fish starts getting more active, all you have to do is find some structure and you should be good to go.


----------

